# Found: Wavesport Playboat South Platte



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

Found a wavesport playboat on a sandbar in the middle of the South Platte about 1000 ft downstream of its confluence with the Clear Creek. 

No name or phone number visible on boat. 

PM or text (217 918 1385).


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

PM sent. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

